# Mudgee / Wollemi pics



## JasonL (Apr 17, 2009)

Was visiting friends out at Mudgee a few days ago, thought I'd kill some time and drive out to Dunn's Swamp, Wollemi NP. It's a top place, though I only had a few hours, so really didn't have much time for herping..... first up was a female barbata in the middle of the road, 









it was a ragged looking girl, missing her tail ect.. and would of been run over three times at least in the time it took to take these pics..after sulking on the post for a bit, she jumped off and took off into the weeds..
Then we hit a dirt road, and found a male, I didn't bother with many pics as he wasn't in the best location, he also had a mung tail, broken and disjointed in numerous places and missing the last third of it.




Some pics of the area around Dunns Swamp




















on the way home found a DOR Carlia tetradactyla




and small raptors were common hunting over the fields


----------



## Kyro (Apr 17, 2009)

That's one of my favourite spots, the pagoda rock formations out there are unreal. Eagles reach cave is pretty special too


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 17, 2009)

cool


----------



## shlanger (Apr 17, 2009)

Last pic. looks like a juvenile Black Shouldered Kite, _(Elanus notatus)._


----------



## JasonL (Apr 17, 2009)

shlanger said:


> Last pic. looks like a juvenile Black Shouldered Kite, _(Elanus notatus)._



yeah, thats what I thought too, though I'm hopeless with birds and need more bird books....

I also found a male long necked turt crossing the Golden Hwy between Mudgee and Newcastle, it was crossing during a fair bit of traffic, and in some pretty dry country, so thought I'd help it out and give it a lift a few Kms to the nearest creek, my wife wasn't so happy when it shat and wee'd all over my son...he also freaked out... not really ideal when your dressed up on the way to a funeral....


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like a decent spot to spend a few hours ...or days even .


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 17, 2009)

beautiful place newy.& surrounds


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like a great place, Jason. I still have not seen a Carlia tetradactyla. Are they common out that way?

Regards,
David


----------



## jordo (Apr 17, 2009)

The habitat looks good, it's a shame it's probably a bit late in the season for most of the herps though.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure David, but I don't think they are overly common. One of my wifes close friends recently moved to Mudgee, so we may head out there a few times a year, I'll be back next Spring for sure, looks like a good place to head out at night, though the oversized native rabbits and wombats will keep you driving pretty slow, ideal spotting speed, what a pity


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 19, 2009)

beardies are always nice to see, I have only seen one carlia tetradactyla, near singleton, are they common out that way? thanks.


----------

